
How to make money from a news app? - FahadUddin92
I plan to launch a daily newspaper app in a 3rd world country that shows  news in an app. The profitability from ads is very low in such countries and users don&#x27;t pay for such apps so app needs to be free. How to make a good amount of money from it?
======
kazishariar
Join an excellent ads service, and cater based on what those ad services align
towards. As in taking their offers based on what they're selling, and matching
them up to your news articles. So science, caters your ads based on the
articles. Tech -you do the same. Also sell subscription services if you charge
say $2, per subscriber you still build a base for overhead. You might want to
be an ebay affiliate, one good place to start.

------
FahadUddin92
I am thinking to embed an ecommerce store with it and partner with an
ecommerce company for helping with sales.

